# Gap between door and windshield post



## rickgilbride (Dec 2, 2021)

I've found a 1964 GTO convertible that looks very good, proper documentation, sound body and engine. A concern I have is that there is a gap where the door (just forward of the vent window) meets the window post. Before I start pulling off the door panels, is there a way to adjust the angle of the window frame so it mates with the windshield post?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi rickgilbride,

Are you able to provide a picture of the gap? Did you check the remaining door gaps to see if they are not closed/ narrow on the bottom back corner? The door gap is adjustable via the hinge mount to the cowl, but only so much.

The real question is - what do you feel is abnormal?


----------



## rickgilbride (Dec 2, 2021)

Unfortunately I don’t have a photo. It appears that the window guide post is simple too vertical and as a result the top of the vent window frame does not meet the front window frame. There’s a gap of about 1/4 inch at the top of the vent window frame


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

rickgilbride said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have a photo. It appears that the window guide post is simple too vertical and as a result the top of the vent window frame does not meet the front window frame. There’s a gap of about 1/4 inch at the top of the vent window frame



1/4"? You know these cars are not like today's cars where door, hood, trunk, etc. gaps are tight. Sounds factory to me, but as stated, we need a photo. Could be the body has sagged or it is in need of new frame/body bushings or someone did a rebuild of the car and took the body off the frame and did not weld in the steel supports to keep the body from bending?

So what you have may be OK?


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

If the 64's are like my 67...The vent window frame should have and adjustment nut and special bolt about 6" down the door in the forward door jam. If the 64's have this...this adjustment would tilt/rotate the vent window frame forward or backward at the top. This adjustment could throw out the gap between the door glass and vent window frame which would mean the roll-up glass tracks would have to be adjusted too. This could change the gap between the door glass and quarter window...see where I'm going? Now, the quarter window might need adjusted.

The person who assembled the glass in the car may have started at the quarter glass and worked forward leaving some slop at the front and not working backward to even it all out.

Given a good similarity to the 67 design...The fist pic shows the adjustment nut you are looking for. You will have to loosen the bolt that is above it in the door shell just a bit and the adjustment nut that I am pointing to in the second pic so that the vent window frame can move freely as you dial it in. This means taking the interior door panel off to get to the second adjustment nut/special bolt. You will need to loosen the nuts with a wrench (not a socket) and use a screwdriver to keep the special bolt from turning. It has a flat head slot in it. That special bolt is what makes the frame move. Once you get it where you like it...you tighten the nuts back up and the upper bolt








.


----------



## rickgilbride (Dec 2, 2021)

Sorry that I haven't replied to everyone's posts, been out of town for a while. This type of communications is the best part of being a part of these forums and I appreciate everyone who took the time to reply. I've decided to move forward with the purchase even though I don't have a clear path to resolving the issue of the gap between the top of the vent window and the windshield pillar. I was able to negotiate a good price that I'm happy with even if the issue can't be resolved. Since all the door gaps are even and the doors open and close smoothly, and the windows move properly, I'm confident that the body is not bent or twisted. I'll be picking up the vehicle on Monday and will post photos then. Again, thanks to everyone for you input, I'm sure I'll have many questions in the future.
RickG


----------

